# I just ordered Toyota OEM Floor Mats for my Prius for $76.70 shipping included!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

If your floor mats are nasty and you own a Toyota, better check in their web site under parts to see if prices are reasonable. I have a 2007 Prius and I was able to get mine for $76.70 shipping included. It is real nice. No need to try to clean the old one. It gives a good look to the car.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> If your floor mats are nasty and you own a Toyota, better check in their web site under parts to see if prices are reasonable. I have a 2007 Prius and I was able to get mine for $76.70 shipping included. It is real nice. No need to try to clean the old one. It gives a good look to the car.


Are they cloth/carpet?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Are they cloth/carpet?


Yes, they are identical to the ones it had on. Original cloth/carpet. I highly recommend it. It gives your car a newer interior feel and look.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I got rubber Husky liners (like WeatherTech, but not quite as nice). I hate cleaning my car, and these are easy to clean, especially if someone pukes or spills on them. Just my preference.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I got rubber Husky liners (like WeatherTech, but not quite as nice). I hate cleaning my car, and these are easy to clean, especially if someone pukes or spills on them. Just my preference.


Whatever works for th climate and environment you drive in. Here we don't have too much crap on the streets, all we have is rain. So, original floor mats would do it. If I had serious winter conditions, I would consider the rubber ones.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I am going to get the WeatherTech ones for my Jag for Uber work.

Will keep my £250 a set Jaguar mats in the boot for proper clients.


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

+1 for the Husky.


----------

